# S2 RS Turbo



## Smudge (Jun 27, 2006)

Hi All,

Had a good day on Sunday, travelled to Kent and ended up purchasing a Radiant Red S2 RS Turbo. Genuine 47K car, with the last owner having the car since 1991, :doublesho :doublesho :doublesho

Generally the car is in tip top condition except for the paint. Its all original but very flat and swirled to hell.

The car prior to me buying it on sunday



























































Unfortuately I hit rain on the way home so the car ended up stinking dirty. No photos as it was late and I just wanted it washed and tucked away in my garage. Tonight I the clayed the car with Sonus Green clay, and to be honest it was very clean (No photos:wall: :wall: )

After that I masked the car up, removed the side repeaters and bonnet vents. Still got headlights, indicators, spots to take out. This how she is at the mo


































































Will take some better piccies tomorrow of the swirls. Will continually update as I go along as i want to get the body done first, then wheels off and arches etc done, then engine bay. The interior doesnt need doing as its mint already, just a quick hoover.

I will update as I make progress. What do you guys think???


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2008)

Nice car mate great improvement, If you don't me asking what did you pay for it?

I ve had 2 series 2's now love them :thumb:


----------



## Smudge (Jun 27, 2006)

I paid very close to £6k for it. I really look at it as a long term investment as there can only be a small number left like this. It is totally standard, even down to the exhaust which I think is rare!!! The momo Steering wheel and gear knob was removed and kept by the previous owner, the standard originals are back on now!!!!

The piccies above show the car as it is now, I havent touched it yet with the PC lol. Fingers crossed I may start that tomorrow night

Smudge


----------



## h9scw (Aug 8, 2006)

Not many left like that these days...even has the original radio cassette, and its nice to see a firm set of Recaros and not the usual saggy mess!
Be nice to see how this develops:thumb:


----------



## davidmk4 (Feb 6, 2007)

Aww mint!! Ive always had a soft spot for the old fords! Hate them now though!!! Grew up with the last Escort Cosworth tearing up the rallys! All the best with it! Its always brilliant to get a totally original car!


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

Beautiful. I had a standard white S2 (pre 90 spec) and loved it. Seing yours brings back some great memories - and some bad ones (when I wrote it off)

Just make sure you keep the drainage holes under the battery tray clear because the tend to choke up and then water build up rots this area and you end up with wet carpets. 

As previously stated - there can't be many running around with std exhaust, stereo and good condition recaros.


----------



## Daemon (Feb 4, 2008)

It's got tapes in it! Tapes FTW!


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

whats the silver thing in the dash next to passenger side air vent?


----------



## willjordan7 (Mar 31, 2006)

One of my favorites,and the right colour too,sunburst red(I think)best of luck with it,looking forward to seeing how it turns out,Hurry up!!That's an alarm ultrasonic I think,next to the air vent.


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

Weren't the red S2's Radiant Red?


----------



## willjordan7 (Mar 31, 2006)

evobaz said:


> Weren't the red S2's Radiant Red?


Sorry,radiant red is the colour:thumb:


----------



## Mossman (Jan 10, 2008)

What a great buy! Congrats!


----------



## Smudge (Jun 27, 2006)

Yea the RS is Radiant Red. It is the ultra sonic for the alarm as mentioned. I did mention this to the owner, why have it there drilling the dashboard, but he stated that is how it came from ford and I believe him because the alarm fob is a square remote with Ford on it. When I was looking for an S2 i noticed this was quite common and the very late S2's


----------



## Warduke (Sep 21, 2007)

Top motor mate good find looking forward to the full update...very rare to find one that is in such an original state...:thumb:


----------



## Norbreck21a (May 13, 2006)

*RS Turbo Series 2*

Brings back lots of happy memories from the late 80's early 90's. I had a few XR3I's and RST's, all funnily enough in Red.

Just in case you're not aware of their achillies heel, all my cars suffered rot in 3 places.

1. Under the battery tray which eventually leads to water running though the bulkhead under the carpet are rotting the passenger floor.
2. Nearside rear footwell.
3. Rear arches.

I'm sure you've done your homework so I'm probably teaching you to suck eggs 

Will enjoy watching the comeback !


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Very very nice... PLEASE PLEASE kep it standard there are soo few left in that condition!!!! you must resist!!!!


----------



## eshrules (May 22, 2007)

These old school fords are starting to come into their own now. I saw an un-molested Sierra cossie the other week at an american imported truck place of all places, not sure of the mileage/spec etc, but all i saw was the mint condition inside and out, the £15k price tag and my jaw on the floor.

DO keep it standard, as tempting as it would be to play mate, that's somewhat of a legend you've got there :thumb:


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

Cracking example there mate of a late 80's icon. Its nice to see one that hasn't been chavved up to within an inch of its life, with tailpipes so big that small children could crawl inside or neon lights underneath or a boot full of speakers.
First time I've ever seen a garage with a fully carpeted floor aswell! Doesnt it smell a bit when the carpet gets wet tho?


----------



## Jon_Polish (Sep 4, 2007)

I had a mint white RST on an F plate. good to see another one in such top condition.

rust on the roof around the sunroof is the other common problem. 

I miss mine every now and again, but the scoob is a modern day equivilent although it won't ever be as cool as some old Fords.

keep up the good work, looking forward to seeing it shining


----------



## Smudge (Jun 27, 2006)

I can ensure you all that the only I'm going to change is the exhaust as it is standard and I have been told they are getting very hard to get hold of, so I think it is sensible to put a s/steel one on, BUT it has to look right, I may save and have one specificly made, like a replica of the original.

Eshrules - That is the reason I bought it, its like its been moth balled and I thought if I left the money in the bank i would just spend it over a period of time, where the RS in this condition is only going to increase in value!!!

Deanoecosse - The garage is bone dry, and no water gets in, the car will not see rain at all so the only water it will see is when its washed - lol

I even found these in a bag in the boot, unopened. There is a sticker on the rear saying 16th June 1990 - lol


----------



## aDAM31 (Feb 19, 2008)

Lovely car, nice to see one in this condition. Will look even better after you have PC'd it.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Superb find there, mate :thumb: :thumb: looks a mint example! Will you be showing it when it's finished? 
I sometimes wish I'd kept the XR2 standard as with only 30k dry miles from new it would pretty much unique - but then when I drive it and remember that it's so much faster and better handling than it was as standard I change my mind again :lol: 

Please keep us updated as the project progresses


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

Fantastic, great purchase. I had one of these babies in 1989 in Mercury Grey F641....... Absolutely loved it, especially winding down the window and opening the sunroof to hear wooooooooshhhhhhh as the turbo sucked in air . Ended up selling it after about 18months as it was losing about £400 in value a month and insurance was rocketing, px it for a Mk1 Mr2 which unbelievably was less to insure!
Look after it matey worth every penny


----------



## Smudge (Jun 27, 2006)

Pitviper - Yes I will be going along to some shows this year with the car. Planning at the end of the show season this year to do a complete nut a bolt rebuild and repaint the underneath of the car. Depending on that I will decide whether or not to enter it in some concourse shows. The only thing is, I will use the car, I refuse to use a trailer, the car is ment to be driven and enjoyed!!!!!


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Smudge said:


> Pitviper - Yes I will be going along to some shows this year with the car. Planning at the end of the show season this year to do a complete nut a bolt rebuild and repaint the underneath of the car. Depending on that I will decide whether or not to enter it in some concourse shows. The only thing is, I will use the car, I refuse to use a trailer, the car is ment to be driven and enjoyed!!!!!


Good man! :thumb: Yeah don't start getting all that trailering stuff (cheating imo) - I've won concours awards with the XR2 (Ford Fair etc.) but I always drove to the shows.


----------



## fordy (Mar 6, 2007)

:thumb: I used to have '88 S2 in the same colour, i am really amazed by its standardness, even the ford intake hoses are genuine!

Most would have long since perished and been replaced by silicon items, a simple reliabilty mod!

I do agree thats an investment, one i hope you can enjoy :thumb:


----------



## chris_20 (Sep 7, 2006)

holy moly


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Ronnie said:


> Very very nice... PLEASE PLEASE kep it standard there are soo few left in that condition!!!! you must resist!!!!


I agree keep it original.

Looking a little pink but nothing you won't sort out. Looks mint and the wheels look great being original and not lowered etc.

Cracker you've got look forward to the updates.:thumb:


----------



## Mouse (Oct 31, 2006)

S1 or S2 I love them all


----------



## Rsam (Feb 26, 2008)

lovely looking series 2 mate, very clean and tidy, deffo a lot better than mine, i notice your stickers have crumpled under the bonnet because of the engine heat just so you know they are still avaliable from ford direct, last time i checked anyway!


----------



## adamf (Feb 5, 2006)

Not Jealous!!!

Lovely example you have there! Shows there are a few unmolested and unchav'd ones still around.

Keep it as standard as possible. Real investment.


----------



## Smudge (Jun 27, 2006)

:buffer: Bit if update. I have deswirled the drivers side. I used a sonus swirl buster pad and Men 3.02 which worked great after one hit, followed by a CCS white pad and Menz final finish. No sealant or lsp has been put on yet. I am very please with the way it has come out. Can really get any good 50/50 shots but heres a couple of pictures.










































Having a break now for a couple of hours now. Clean round the lights and do front bumper later. Will update as it go along:thumb: :thumb:


----------



## bloopeta (Jan 14, 2008)

beautiful car, glad to hear the steering wheel and gear knob gone though! Have had a few S2 in the past along with a number of XR3i's and a few Cabriolets, always loved the mk4 escort, would love another RST but vey few and far between decent examples now


----------



## PewteRS (May 28, 2007)

Smudge maybe you could come down to cwmbran and give me some pointers on my escos or i could pop up and see how its done. I got your number from before but with renovating my house and we had a little girl on xmas eve the car got forgotten about a bit.

I got swirls all over the car and i must be doing something wrong coz i aint getting the results.

Cheers


----------



## Smudge (Jun 27, 2006)

PewteRS - No problem m8, happy to help!!!!! Im off work at the moment so can meet up at any time. I have a new mobile number which i will pm you now. 

Will have more photos on later as i have done a bit this even, only popped in from the garage to get a cuppa lol
Smudge


----------



## adamf (Feb 5, 2006)

Coming on isn't it. What LSP do you have planned?


----------



## PewteRS (May 28, 2007)

Smudge your a star


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

WOW!! awesome S2 RS....great find!


----------



## Rew (Sep 26, 2006)

Nice car pal. Can't wait to start hunting for my own project next year. Love the 90 spec!!!


----------



## Smudge (Jun 27, 2006)

Im knackered fair play, just done another 6hr stint in the garage.

Jobs completed are

1. Back end deswirled
2. Bonnet deswirled
3. Front bumper
4. Behind the front lights cleaned and lights refitted and attached brand new headlight protectors

Some piccies


























































































Tomorrows jobs are roof and passenger side then I gotta decide where I go with lsp etc Options are

Swissol cleaner fliud and the best of show
Z**** HD Cleanse and best of show
Dodo Line Prime and a dodo wax (have the sample pots at mo)

What do you reckon??? Any preferences?? If an option is listed please add as im prepared to buy some additional waxes etc

Thanks
Smudge:thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Rew (Sep 26, 2006)

Defo turning into a another good RS thread this.

Gaz7 over on the RSOC website always used to recommend Clearkote Carnauba Moose Wax. I have to say that on a red car it looks fantastic and use it on my red S2000 Honda. Very wet looking finish. Not the most durable but I guess this car will not be your everyday hack.

Andy


----------



## Max M4X WW (Sep 19, 2006)

As above, I used to use CK VMG on my white car and now on my silver car and i love it. I use it as a hand polish, then use EX-P and a wax.


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

evobaz said:


> Weren't the red S2's Radiant Red?


The early S2 were actually Rosso Red which was slightly darker than the Radient red of Smudge's 90 spec.

Love these cars, used to have a Radient red 90 spec 3i and then a Mercury grey 1988 S2 with 90 spec bumper and interior.

Nice car matey. :thumb:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Nice motor fella,Im a big fan of keeping stuff original
Got a mate who had a S2 in Mercury grey,was a nice car.


----------



## PewteRS (May 28, 2007)

I poped up to see Smudge last night and this car is MINT and the paint is sooooooo much better than you see in the pics.

You finished yet :buffer:


----------



## Smudge (Jun 27, 2006)

All the deswirl done. I have put swissol pre wax cleaner on and a coat of collinite. Tomorrow I will put a couple coats of Best of Show on and clean windows. Will then take some more piccies!!

Plans for Sunday, 303 all rubbers etc and then wheels off for a dame good scrub and the a couple of coats of Poorboys wheel sealant.

Smudge


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Thats come up a treat, lovely depth and shine to the red paint :thumb:


----------



## Pilsmil (Jul 29, 2007)

Good job mate , nice to see a classic being taken good care of:thumb:


----------



## Mouse (Oct 31, 2006)

Absolutely beautiful


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

i dunno why, but these cars just dont seem to age, anyone else think the same? or is it just me?


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

bidderman1969 said:


> i dunno why, but these cars just dont seem to age, anyone else think the same? or is it just me?


Agree...totally iconic and everyone individual unique!


----------



## polsonm87 (Jul 20, 2006)

very nice car and very good progress


----------



## Stan (Aug 30, 2006)

Just love these cars, i had a Escort all blue, only 600 in this country, wonder if there is many of these left now.


----------



## Smudge (Jun 27, 2006)

Right, all the body is done finally. I have only added 1 coat of BOS but will have another tomorrow and Wednesday. Will make a start on the wheels and arches tomorrow and update as I go along. Sorry for my bad camera skills


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Looks stunning :thumb: 

This brings back so many good memorys of my S2!


----------



## Predator_VTR (Apr 8, 2007)

one hell of a job and one hell of a car, well done for not cutting corners with removing things too :thumb:


----------



## PewteRS (May 28, 2007)

Looked very nice today mate after the BOS


----------



## Fat Audi 80 (Nov 8, 2006)

Lovley Minter there. :thumb:

Always fancied one, never even driven one  

I have moved on to Audi's now...

Keep the thread updated.


----------



## RS ROB (Jan 21, 2008)

From one s2 owner to another,stunning mate.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Coming along very nicely, mate :thumb: :thumb: 
Ford were quite generous with paining the inside of the boot floor weren't they? The inside of my XR2's boot floor must have only had a very quick flash over with black as it's no where near as well covered as yours is and they originate from about the same period, although obviously built in different places


----------



## Smudge (Jun 27, 2006)

Well tbh I havent done much to the car for a week or so as I've had man flu :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Got the car out for a blast today and took some photos, what you think????


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Looking great, the seats are absolutely mint, even the side blosters don't look worn!!


----------



## Max M4X WW (Sep 19, 2006)

Beauty! Looks like you need some more V-Power in the tank!

Think I'd remove the spots though?


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

In a word, mate - stunning! :thumb: Must only be handful of non-modified ones left now  (leave the spots!  )


----------



## Steve G (Feb 24, 2008)

Didn't the RS have a three spoke steering wheel with RS in the middle? that just looks like a standard Escort wheel and a bit bland IMO. Great looking car though and as stated very un-molested, nice to see the history rolling.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Steve G said:


> Didn't the RS have a three spoke steering wheel with RS in the middle? that just looks like a standard Escort wheel and a bit bland IMO. Great looking car though and as stated very un-molested, nice to see the history rolling.


No, that's the standard factory fit wheel although so many have retro fitted either the 3 or 4 spoke RS wheels, it's almost as though they are the standard wheels, so I can see why you thought that.


----------



## Jon_Polish (Sep 4, 2007)

Mine had the 4 spoke RS wheel, it was an optional extra IIRC


----------



## Smudge (Jun 27, 2006)

Yea the RS wheel is an optional extra. Im looking for a mint 3 spoke now as I think they are the bees knees imo. Spots are staying as i not a great lover without TBH

Thanks for comments guys. I will start the arches and wheels next week. It was so good to be out in it today!!!!!

Smudge


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Coming along so nicely 

Wish i had the spare space to do a motor like this.


----------



## willjordan7 (Mar 31, 2006)

It's stunning m8,you'd think it had just rolled off the production line.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

yeah keep the spots!!!!!!

looks luuuuuuuuuuuuuuuusssssssssssshhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## TANNERS (Jul 15, 2007)

classic


----------



## vtec160bhp (Jun 19, 2006)

Look Ace:d


----------



## Mogs ST (Aug 27, 2006)

This S2 is sex on wheels love them well done mate its a true minter!!!

Mogs


----------



## Mike Hunt (Jan 31, 2008)

Totally unmolested! well done fella!


----------



## Tyrrell (Jan 29, 2007)

I love RS Turbos in the original condition! i used to dream of owning one of these when i was younger !! you've got a lovely example there mate, its a real collectors car now!! i think that'll be worth alot of money one day, wrap it in bubble wrap and put it in storage!


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2008)

I've always loved the look of these:argie: 
Stunning car mate


----------



## kingkong (May 23, 2007)

amazing car, always think they look best in red or white


always liked the big standard rear box on the s2


----------



## glennv6 (Mar 7, 2008)

Giving it all that attention has done the s2 justice...

Its just stunning mate :thumb:


----------



## Macca205gti (Nov 9, 2006)

love these cars, very good example u got


----------



## Smudge (Jun 27, 2006)

Not much of an update on the motor as i have recently had some bad health, then a family holiday. I will update shortly as I have treated myself to the full Zaino range so I need to strip the wax off and give the Zaino a try.

Any suggestions on howto remove the wax on her and what Zaino products to use???

Smudge


----------



## REFLECTS (Apr 7, 2008)

I fa hooking love that car !!!!!

A proper motor :thumb: Im jealous !


----------



## vpricey (May 8, 2006)

Thats feckin gorgeous Smudge!! I had the choice between an S2 RST or my E30 tech 1 sport, they were the two cars I really wanted, but I eventually went for the E30, although every time I see an S2 like yours I think I should have bought one, but I would be the same with the E30 tho!!lol. Especially with the spots, and a 3-spoke Rs steering wheel!!:thumb:

Enjoy!!
Paul.


----------



## 1996a6v6 (Feb 8, 2008)

Wow, great work


----------



## ScoobyDan (Aug 26, 2006)

Thats stunning mate, I owned several Rs Turbo's when I was younger and even though I have owned four Imprezas including my current WR1 the car I will always look back most fondly on is my old black S2 turbo:thumb:
I hope one day I may own another but examples like yours are now very few and far between. Even though I sold my last Rs Turbo about 7 years ago I still have my leather 4 spoke RS steering wheel just incase I ever buy another.


----------



## Smudge (Jun 27, 2006)

Scoobydan,

I know exactly what you mean, I was an RS nut in my younger days and thought I had grown out of it but this year I found myself buying another. I am a Series 1 man at heart but I aint got the money for that as minters are now fetching very high money. I have just bought a stainless exhaust for it so all I need now is the RS wheel.

I have got a few jobs still do i.e Clean the wheels fully, clean arches and paint drums etc but that will be done before Castle Coombe RS show in July!!!!

Smudge


----------



## Smudge (Jun 27, 2006)

Hi All,

Done a little more on the car tonight, got Castle Coombe RS day in 2 weeks so I thought I better get off my backside and get her ready.

Rear wheels off, Rear bumper and lights off. Normal build up of grim, so just a quick clean. Run out of time now tonight so will do a bit more tomoz


























































Oh aand the 1st bit of rust to sort


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Nice work so far, keep us updated :thumb:


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

Very impressive!

Not a Ford fan but that is a great example you have!

Tip for removing the wax ready for Zaino is to use some IPA to wipedown with :thumb:


----------



## vaughn1 (Sep 11, 2007)

looks awesome, great attention to detail, a mate of mine has a grey series 2 but its not half as mint as yours!


----------



## Breeze_Blue (Aug 20, 2006)

Smudge, that is lovely and nice to see someone actually taking the time and effort to make the most of a lovely car, that was the first performace car i remeber seeing and thinking ummm i would love to own one, one day, Top work fella keep it up and thanks for the updates on the progress!!


----------



## tom_painter85 (Jul 5, 2007)

Dear me, that's a cracking example of an S2 Smudge, you must be well chuffed - I'm an old-school Ford fan, and (I can't remember who said it but...) these really don't seem to age - need to prep up my '88-spec XR3i Cab like this, shame it'll be nowhere near as mint as yours though. Headlamp protectors are looking well too - not the easiest of things to find any more either! Want to sell your mud flaps?!

Good luck!

Tom


----------



## HAWKEY_SKYLINE (Mar 23, 2008)

omg :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho mint !!!!!!!

have always had a soft spot for the s2 :argie::argie:

noice work matey keep the pics coming :thumb:


----------



## Smudge (Jun 27, 2006)

Thanks Guys for the comments. I am in love with the car, I am enjoying every minute of working on it. Will finish the rear end tomoz and start on the front. Doing the same front bumper off etc etc

The only thing im finding frustrating at the mo is the inside of the wheels, I am struggling to get them spotless, will take piccies tomoz!!!!! Updates will keep coming!!!

Smudge:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Fred108 (Apr 25, 2008)

I had a mercury grey S2 on a G plate and I loved it, had it for 5 years and sold it for near enough what I paid for it. Mine never had the trip computer though. Your car is just geting better and better keep the pics coming!


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

This brings back fond memories, I bought one in the mid eighties from a Ford employee (they use to get a large discount but couldn't sell on the car for at least 12 months if my memory serves me right) 4k on the clock and in mint condition and I'm pretty sure it was known then as "Rosso Red"


----------



## s28nhb (Aug 25, 2008)

any more news on the S2?:thumb:


----------



## talisman (Nov 20, 2006)

second that....loved the reread though..


----------



## Mogs ST (Aug 27, 2006)

Any updates??? Piccies etc??? 

thanks, Mogs


----------



## Piratez (Jun 28, 2008)

Nice work, the car oldies enough ..no problem, the most important is always clean and well detailed


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

awesome:argie::argie::argie::argie::argie::argie::argie::argie:


----------



## Simonez (Apr 14, 2008)

simply stunning!

wish i still have my white one when i was 18, so wish i kept hold of it


----------



## Risquenun (Dec 13, 2008)

Absolutely love it. In my younger years owned 2 XR2's- this is something else though. VERY NICE!


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

Simonez said:


> simply stunning!
> 
> wish i still have my white one when i was 18, so wish i kept hold of it


Same here - unfortunately some w4nk in a transit pulled out in front of me.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Nice one :thumb:


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

love it


----------



## rustyt (Aug 17, 2008)

That is pure automotive porn! I am nursing a semi just now!


----------



## dannyd2134 (Jan 2, 2009)

rustyt said:


> That is pure automotive porn! I am nursing a semi just now!


My mate has an S1 and i have a white FRST, mines goin in for a full restoration soon.

everytime i see his car the hand goes in the pocket to avoid embarrasement. :lol:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Brings back memories of a few XR3's I had in the 80-90's. Looks absoutely stunning mate.


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

Very nice, makes me want to move all the rubbish in the garage so I can get at my white one thats been there for 6 years gathering dust. Wont be as mint as that tho.


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

Fantastic job on an underrated classic.

How nice to see one in such good 'original' condition (even the dreadful steering wheel).

I also had a S2 RS turbo, loved every moment with it:driver:

keep it up.

Chris.


----------



## spooj (Mar 29, 2008)

very very nice mate.such a great example and as said by many others,keep it standard and resist the urge!! lol.


----------



## dps1973 (Dec 18, 2008)

Very nice mate ive got a series 1 got to love em ehh :thumb:


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

S1 RTS's are awesome. Wish I had a double garage as that'd be my next purchase.


----------



## maps (Jan 25, 2009)

hi smudge, if your who i think you are your know me :wave: i may be wrong but heres a car i had off you bro, many moons ago 









she was the best S2 i'd ever seen, then i mad it abit better lol









wish i'd kept it now and put it away 

mark


----------



## TSL 333 (Mar 22, 2009)

Stunning!!! I want my old one white S2 RST back E555 CFT!!!!!!!!!!! One of my favorite cars.........


----------

